# best drawing software?



## static_boom

I'm looking for some software which can draw like it would be on pencil and paper so far I've heard about sketchbook pro,corel DRAW and pixara's twisted brush, what would you guys suggest I could use? and photoshop isn't an option for me, it just doesn't feel right drawing because he likes are too clean.


----------



## kristy85

How about Open Canvas and the Gimp?


----------



## RLewisH

Photoshop can be used. You just need to use a different brush, and consider a small tablet such as the Wacom Bamboo.


----------



## smellypunks

Photoshop has added natural brushes to CS5 I have not worked with them but they look quite good. Yes you will need a tablet, does not have to be Wacom, Trust are good and also a bit cheaper.


----------



## ShyGoblin

There's a free tiny incoming jewell : My paint mypaint.intilinux.com

...its stroke settings control is amazing, rarely so many settings for a ink stroke in other softwares.

Art Rage www.artrage.com will provide a very natural feeling of traditional brushes, etc, but I see better SketchBook Pro, for ink drawing (or even MyPaint)

Open Canvas is pretty nice too. 

I would recommend any of these 3. It depends also on which are your plans with the software. 
You have also getpaint.net , if you need some basic image editing operation to complete the workflow and don't want to use Photoshop. 

I do use it, Photoshop, a lot, at work...
For inking I prefer the others.

Edit: BTW, Painter is very good, too.


----------

